# What is it?



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2007)

The mature plant is Paphiopedilum armeni white x emersonii, but what is the smaller one? They seem alike but do you think they are the same species? I haven't potted them out because I don't want to stress the plant that is in bloom (see photo threads...)!!!! Any ideas? If it is another species/or plant (not a new growth) should I pot it elsewhere imediatelly or should I let it grow up a little first? Please let me know

Regards, Thanasis...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2007)

I suspect the way to tell for sure is to take it out of the pot and see if the little guy is attached to the big guy. Some Paphs send new plantlets out from stolens, and I think that may be the case here. If so, leave it on the main plant at least until it has good roots of it's own.


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with Dot. You won't know if its a second plant or a growth without repotting.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with Dot & Roy & remember one can usually repot paphs at any stage.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm, ok!!! I'll see and let you know... 
Thank you all...


----------

